# NO Traps in Basement Floor Drains



## IrwinRedtail (Feb 3, 2012)

Hi,

My house was built in 1945. After having my main snaked due to a root blockage we experienced smell from the basement drains. The drains also run dry when water is poured into them.

I am assuming the water we saw in the drains earlier was due to the main not flowing freely. The reason for this is that it appears there are no traps directly below the drains.

I ran a 3 foot inspection camera down the drains and sure enough, no traps and all pipe is dry. 

In the stand pipe where the cleanout is leaving the basement the water level is above where the highest pipe tap is.

What is up with this? Is the new smell from latent garbage in the pipes from the backup? Years ago did they put one trap leaving the house for the basement.

Any help or insight would be greatly appreciated!!!

Thanks,

IR


----------



## ben's plumbing (Oct 6, 2011)

that could be the main house trap which was a common practice around that time frame floor drain is a bell trap? smell was do to clog in main line...


----------



## IrwinRedtail (Feb 3, 2012)

Ben,

You are a gentleman and a scholar!

I had no idea what a bell trap was in the first place but the remnants of what is there barely resemble one. I do believe that is what I have though.

Drains are 4” and I was wondering why I have a 2” opening at the floor. There is a cast iron flange in the concrete with a recessed “bowl” and a rim around the 2” opening. All parts have been missing since we bought the house and the actual flanges at the floor are rotted.

There is no hard pipe connection between the old bell trap and the drain pipe. Cast iron pipe terminates at the underside of the slab. This used the concrete slab as part of the “pipe”.

I see bell traps are still available so I have two choices. Cut new bell traps into the floor or dig it up and install P traps. I’m sure P traps are preferable but new Bell Traps sure would be easier. If I primed them with vegetable oil they should stay sealed for a long time.

Any advice?

Thanks!!! You have really helped me out, I was lost.

IR


----------



## ben's plumbing (Oct 6, 2011)

IrwinRedtail said:


> Ben,
> 
> You are a gentleman and a scholar!
> 
> ...


 I would just replace the bell traps with pvc one they should last for awhile.....unless you into work....:laughing::laughing:


----------

